

Whats after Whatsapp? The Rise of Enterprise Messenger - angelohuang
http://peerim.posthaven.com/whats-after-whatsapp-the-rise-of-enterprise-messenger

======
isadeal
Our company uses IBM sametime. One of our clients use MS Lync. I genuinely
think enterprise messaging is still in very early stage.

~~~
wuhha
One of my banks (HSBC) uses sametime internally.

